# Gambetta



## itka

A ma grande surprise, j'ai découvert aujourd'hui le _gambetta_ qui, si j'en crois Wiki, est une boisson méridionale...

Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de cela et je voudrais simplement vous demander si vous connaissez... à Marseille...ou dans le Sud-Ouest par exemple ... ou ailleurs. 
Est-ce que ça se boit encore ? souvent ? et où ?


----------



## Burgundy Miss

Voici une Bourgignonne qui a trouvé (ailleurs sur la Toile) qu'il s'agirait d'un syrop à base de figues qui se boit toujours en provence. Il y aurait une deuxième version dite "bitter" qui ressemblerait au Pelligrino (orth).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pas de gambetta, ici, Itka


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut itka,

Je me souviens que c'était à la mode y'a une bonne quinzaine d'années chez moi : les grandes surfaces locales ont essayé de lancer (relancer ?) sa consommation. On peut toujours en trouver en rayon, je pense.
Ça a une couleur très foncée et c'est très sucré, limite poisseux, d'après mon souvenir. Il y a un arrière goût de réglisse, c'est assez indéfinissable comme goût en fait. Mais il est certain que ce n'est pas composé _que _de figues !
Son seul (?) intérêt c'est qu'il peut être aussi consommé par les enfants (sans alcool).


----------



## itka

Merci à toutes.

A voir la description, je n'ai pas très envie de vous inviter à en boire!


----------



## Grop

Je confirme que ça se trouve encore dans les commerces là où je suis. Effectivement, c'est une boisson sucrée dont la composition n'est pas forcément connue (en gros, il y a des plantes dedans), peut-être parce qu'on n'est pas assez curieux .

Le sirop d'orgeat (à l'amande) a beaucoup plus de succès, et on en met souvent dans le pastis.


----------



## Nanon

Jamais bu de pastis-Gambetta. Je ne suis pas sûre de ce que ça peut donner, et la couleur ne doit pas être terrible... Il faudrait peut-être essayer ! 
Tandis que l'ajout de sirop d'orgeat au pastis décrit par Grop, ça marche à coup sûr ! On appelle cela une "mauresque". 

Dans les classiques, il y a aussi le "perroquet" : pastis + sirop de menthe, et la "tomate" : pastis-grenadine.

Je digresse, et ce n'est même pas l'heure de l'apéro...


----------



## Aoyama

Moi qui suis grand amateur de sirop d'orgeat (le vrai, comme en Afrique du Nord), grand amateur de figues aussi, et assez amateur de pastis, j'apprends des choses.
Je ne connais pas le pastis-Gambetta, juste la Place des Fêtes -Gambetta, étant Parisien ... Mais je vais chercher.


----------



## itka

Demain, je vais explorer les rayons du Carrouf le plus proche. Je vous tiendrai au courant ! ... Enfin, j'aimerais bien savoir si ça existe encore, puisqu'il paraît que ce n'est pas _si_ mauvais...

Quand même un doute : c'est le nom du produit ou c'est la marque ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Re,



itka said:


> [...] Quand même un doute : c'est le nom du produit ou c'est la marque ?


C'est son nom. La marque, c'est une petite fabrique à Aubagne je crois, et qui fait aussi du... pastis !  Et il est normal qu'on sache pas trop ce qu'il y a dedans , c'est un secret de fabrication, il y a donc « des plantes » en plus des figues... (itka, y'en a qui trouvent ça même _excellent _! )
Nanon, y'a eu justement un fil récent sur la mauresque.


----------



## jazyk

Quand j'ai vu ce mot, j'ai pensé "Qu'est-ce qu'une petite jambe italienne fait dans le forum français?"


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut itka,
> 
> Je me souviens que c'était à la mode y'a une bonne quinzaine d'années chez moi : les grandes surfaces locales ont essayé de lancer (relancer ?) sa consommation. On peut toujours en trouver en rayon, je pense.
> Ça a une couleur très foncée et c'est très sucré, limite poisseux, d'après mon souvenir. Il y a un arrière goût de réglisse, c'est assez indéfinissable comme goût en fait. Mais il est certain que ce n'est pas composé _que _de figues !
> Son seul (?) intérêt c'est qu'il peut être aussi consommé par les enfants (sans alcool).



assez d'accord avec kaRine...pour ce qui est du produit trouvé en grande surface, le goût d'orgeat ou de figues serait plutôt une vue de l'esprit...il s'agit d'un mélange au goût indéfinissable tant il y a de choses... mais il est possible de composer soi-même un excelent _Gambetta_ avec des produits purs....pastis + sirop de figues (l'ajout d'orgeat est une variante)


----------



## Nanon

Une petite jambe née en France, à qui il manque un œil, qui devient ministre de la Guerre, qui survole Paris en ballon (*) et qui donne son nom à un apéritif... Pas mal pour un fils d'immigré italien !


(*) Cela rappellera quelque chose à quelques-uns... On va bientôt parler, à mon sujet, d'obsessions récurrentes !


----------



## Aoyama

En vacances en Provence, j'ai donc trouvé (facilement) le Gambetta en question. C'est une marque en fait, et il y a deux versions, la classique et la bitter. C'est fait à Aubagne. Ce n'est pas un apéritif.
Hyper sucré, c'est un sirop "à base de plantes", mais où sont les figues tant attendues ?
On est plutôt dans du sirop de sucre et du caramel "majoritaires".
Se mélange à de la limonade ou de la bière, genre Picon-bière light.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est bien un apéritif (sans alcool, mais apéritif quand même) : c'est même marqué dessus ! 
Quant à sa composition (secret de fabrication) la figue était certainement présente au début. Qu'on l'ait remplacée progressivement par du caramel ne m'étonnerait qu'à moitié (arnaque !).
Je connais quelqu'un qui a son bidon de Gambetta concentré depuis des années (acheté direct à la distillerie d'Aubagne que je ne citerai pas pour ne pas lui faire de pub !) et se fait elle-même ses bouteilles : le goût de figue est indéniable. Mais son bidon n'est pas récent, loin de là !


----------



## Nanon

Je ne connais pas l'arôme artificiel de figue, mais il se peut quand même que ça existe.
Quant au caramel, il est également utilisé dans l'industrie comme colorant... (sous le code E150).


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, on ne va pas trop discuter d'un produit, on se limitera, sur le plan du vocabulaire,à dire que qualifier ce sirop d' _apéritif_ (c'est bien écrit) est abusif.
1. il ne contient pas d'alcool, ce qu'on ne lui reprochera pas, mais qui contrevient à l'appellation d'apéritif
2. c'est en fait, purement et simplement (encore une fois) un SIROP, à diluer
accessoirement, le produit est fait "à base de plantes", les figues ne sont pas des plantes mais peut-être des fruits.
Le caramel est à la fois un édulcorant et un colorant, c'est vrai. On parle même de caramel ordinaire ou supérieur ...
Quant à la pote de Karine 





> qui a son bidon de Gambetta concentré depuis des années (acheté direct à la distillerie d'Aubagne que je ne citerai pas pour ne pas lui faire de pub !) et se fait elle-même ses bouteilles : le goût de figue est indéniable. Mais son bidon n'est pas récent, loin de là


qu'est-ce à dire, qu'elle fait sa potion dans un vieux bidon d'origine et obtient un goût de figues ?
Halleluia !


----------



## Nanon

Aoyama said:


> Bon, on ne va pas trop discuter d'un produit, on se limitera, sur le plan du vocabulaire,à dire que qualifier ce sirop d' _apéritif_ (c'est bien écrit) est abusif.
> 1. il ne contient pas d'alcool, ce qu'on ne lui reprochera pas, mais qui contrevient à l'appellation d'apéritif <...>


Permettez-moi de m'inscrire en faux, sur le plan du vocabulaire. Les apéritifs sans alcool existent et on en trouve plusieurs dans le commerce, qu'il s'agisse de compositions originales ou de succédanés. Selon les dictionnaires, un apéritif est une boisson _généralement _alcoolisée. 



Aoyama said:


> accessoirement, le produit est fait "à base de plantes", les figues ne sont pas des plantes mais peut-être des fruits.



Les figues poussent sur les figuiers qui eux, sont des plantes, non?... De plus, comme la composition du produit est inconnue, allez savoir quelles herbes ou quelles fleurs y sont ajoutées. Le fabricant ne veut pas livrer son secret de fabrication, d'où la formule "à base de plantes", bien aguicheuse pour les consommateurs à la recherche de produits naturels...


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais, Nanon, tu te ferais défenderesse des chausses-trapes de la grande distribution ?
On n'ose le croire.
Apéritif non alcoolisé, il y a , bien sûr, mais c'est récent.
Quant à figue/plante, on rigole. Je pense que s'il y avait _vraiment_ des figues, ils s'en vanteraient, pour le moins, pour aguicher 





> les consommateurs à la recherche de produits naturels...


.


----------



## Nanon

Nullement. Le "généralement", je le tiens de la définition du CNRTL, que je ne crois pas à la botte de la grande distribution. Ou alors, on m'en aurait menti ?...

Rappelle-toi que le Gambetta a été marketé  au XIXe siècle. Le consommateur de l'époque n'aimait peut-être pas les figues, ou aurait peut-être trouvé le "sirop de figues" trop peu sophistiqué pour un apéritif.
Je ne sais pas, je n'y étais pas...


----------



## Aoyama

Au fait Nanon, as-tu goûté la chose ? Si oui, tu conviendras que ça ne peut pas être un apéritif, alcoolisé ou non.
En fait d'ingrédients, ayant siroté le sirop consciemment, je pencherais vers un mélange contenant du _sirop de dattes_, chose commune au Moyen-Orient (et beaucoup moins cher que les figues).
Maintenant, les dattes sont-elles des plantes ?
Ceci dit, je ne savais pas que le Gambetta datait du XIXème (Gambetta, oui). Chapitre marqueterie, j'en étais resté au point de Hongrie.


----------



## Nanon

Moi, je n'en ai pas bu. Karine, oui...


----------



## Aoyama

Eh, bien, pour citer Dante (mais en français, ce forum n'acceptant que cette langue) -La Divine Comédie bien sûr- : "mais de cette eau, il convient que tu (en) boives  " (Chant XXX).
Maintenant, dur probablement de trouver du Gambetta à Versailles.
A Chaville ou Viroflay peut-être, pas à Parly II en tout cas ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama said:


> [...] je pencherais vers un mélange contenant du _sirop de dattes_, chose commune au Moyen-Orient (et beaucoup moins cher que les figues).[...]


La datte n'est pas impossible, mais c'est plus du midi et demi que du midi. 
Quant au bidon, il fallait comprendre qu'il n'est point encore vide mais contient du concentré de Gambetta d'époque (peut-être du 20 ans âge...!  ). Nul besoin donc de pousser des alléluias de joie quand ce qu'on obtient de ce bidon est un réel goût de figue ! 
Autre hypothèse : parmis les plantes en question, l'une d'elle aurait un goût de figue... Je ne sais plus à quelle papille me fier maintenant !


----------



## itka

> [...] le produit est fait "à base de plantes", les figues ne sont pas des plantes mais peut-être des fruits.





> Maintenant, les dattes sont-elles des plantes ?



Pardonnez-moi ce léger écart du thème central, mais... les figues et les dattes ne sont donc pas des plantes, pour vous ? Qu'est-ce que ce serait alors ? Des animaux ? Des choses ?
Bien sûr, dans la catégorie "plante" il y a des subdivisions : les tiges, les fleurs, les fruits, les pétales...etc., mais je ne suis pas choquée par le fait qu'un sirop de pomme, d'orange ou de figue soit dit "à base de plantes"... Et vous ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] mais je ne suis pas choquée par le fait qu'un sirop de pomme, d'orange ou de figue soit dit "à base de plantes"... Et vous ?


Moi non plus (c'est bien le terme générique englobant et vague nécessaire aux secrets de fabrication...).


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> les figues et les dattes ne sont donc pas des plantes, pour vous ? Qu'est-ce que ce serait alors ? Des animaux ? Des choses ?
> Bien sûr, dans la catégorie "plante" il y a des subdivisions : les tiges, les fleurs, les fruits, les pétales...etc., mais je ne suis pas choquée par le fait qu'un sirop de pomme, d'orange ou de figue soit dit "à base de plantes"... Et vous ?


Les figues, de même que les dattes, sont des *fruits*, soit des *produits *d'une plante, mais non la plante elle-même… Je trouverais abusif de dire _à base de plantes_ dans ce cas. En tout cas, si on me dit _à base de plantes_, je ne vais jamais penser au fruit, mais à un *extrait* de la plante. Or les fruits ne sont justement pas _extraits_ de la plante…


----------



## Grop

Certes, mais dans un produit dit "à base de plantes", je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'on ait mis toute la plante, de la racine jusqu'aux feuilles.

Si dans un produit, il y a (j'improvise) le fruit du figuier, la feuille de menthe, et la racine de réglisse, je crois bien que ce produit est à base de plantes. Je ne m'attends pas à y trouver la racine du figuier, par exemple .


----------



## itka

Mais quand on te dit : "à base de plante" parce qu'il y a de l'extrait de réglisse, est-ce que tu sais quelle partie de la réglisse on y a mise ? 
Comme le dit Grop, est-ce le tronc, les feuilles, le fruit, la pulpe, le noyau, la racine ? (vous aurez compris que je n'ai aucune idée de l'apparence de la réglisse).

Et puis... mais là, il faudrait vraiment ouvrir un autre fil, peut-on assimiler un *fruit* à une partie de l'individu-parent ? 


> (C'est comme si tu disais qu'une *jambe* était un être vivant…)


Mon fils, qui après tout est bien mon fruit, n'est-il pas un être humain ? _(Oui, il y a des jours où on peut se poser la question, d'accord ! )_


----------



## Aoyama

Evidemment, je suis (suivre) Me Capello complètement dans cette histoire assez futile (pardon) de fruits et de plantes.
Un jus de fruits n'est pas un jus de plantes, c'est tout .
Un sirop à base de plantes n'est pas un sirop à base de fruits, il y a une législation concernant la composition des aliments (et une boisson est un aliment).
Ecrire qu'un sirop est à base de plantes alors qu'il serait à base de fruits (les figues sont des fruits, comme les dattes ou les oranges) pour protéger un secret de fabrication dépasse l'entendement.


----------



## Nanon

Mettez-vous à la place de la distillerie... Machin.

S'ils écrivent "à base de fruits" sur leur étiquettes, cela va donner  immanquablement, pour le consommateur, l'impression une boisson trop sucrée et impropre à la consommation en tant qu'apéritif. Si, à la lecture de l'étiquette, avant même que le consommateur ait goûté au produit (ce qui est encore mon cas au moment où j'écris), ils veulent susciter l'impression que le produit est un vrai apéritif (même sans alcool) et pas pour les enfants, ils ont intérêt à écrire "extraits de plantes" qui évoquera un produit nettement plus amer.

Fin du cours de "marqueterie", comme dit Aoyama. Je sais, je sais, on va me dire que je me fais l'écho des chausses-trapes de la grande distribution.


----------



## Grop

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Nanon, et j'ajouterais (au risque de me répéter, mais je n'ai pas été clair) que s'il y a, dans la même boisson, des fruits, des racines et d'autres trucs, il faut bien simplifier et dire "à base de plante".

Car décrire un produit comme étant fait "_avèque__ avec des fruits et de la sève et des tiges et des racines d'une foultitude de plantes_", c'est un peu lourd.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour tenter d'apaiser la discussion, voici la composition donnée par les fabricants : 

"*Description détaillée :**Le grand classique à boire nature avec de l'eau plate ou du lait. A déguster également pétillant avec de la limonade, de l'eau gazeuse, du tonic ou même de la bière.*

Ingrédients: Macération de plantes (mandarine, gentiane...) écorces de plantes, caramel, sucre, acide citrique, sirop de glucose, sirop de fructose."


Pas de figue , mais de la mandarine qui est une plante .


P.S.  ça se boit en ballon, le gambetta ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...] (mandarine, gentiane*...*) [...]
> 
> Pas de figue , mais de la mandarine qui est une plante  [...]


Elles pourraient donc être dans les points de suspension, les figues !


----------



## Aoyama

Pas grave, parce qu'il faut bien s'arrêter mais :


> Macération de plantes (mandarine, gentiane...) écorces de plantes, caramel, sucre, acide citrique, sirop de glucose, sirop de fructose."


ne figure pas sur ma bouteille achetée en grande surface à Draguignan vendredi (la même que Ka nous montre). J'ai, au dos :
Ingredients : acide citrique, caramel E 150 B, sirop de glucose, sirop de fructose, sucre, plantes, extraits naturels
ceci pour la version "verte", il y a aussi la "rouge" (bitter) que je n'ai pas.


----------

